# Autoglym air con cleaner



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Any body used this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autoglym-A...ocphy=9046985&hvtargid=pla-702354539892&psc=1

If so does it leave a residue on surfaces.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

kev999 said:


> Any body used this
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autoglym-A...ocphy=9046985&hvtargid=pla-702354539892&psc=1
> 
> If so does it leave a residue on surfaces.


When I used it I didn't experience any problems at all. :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I personally would rather have my air con serviced than use one of these remedies.


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

I haven’t used the auto glym one, used a maguiArs one and a couple of others. Only time I got any residue was when I accidentally left one of the air vents pointing at the side window. I would recommend the meguiars one.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Had good results with the Bilt Hamber one too, I'd buy another when needed. :thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We actually have a new product out now, Air-Con Sanitiser. Same idea as the cleaner, but this one is passes the EN1276 and EN14476 tests for anti-bacterial and and anti-viral. so this will kill 99.999% bacteria and Coronavirus, Flu H1N1 and similar.

Link https://www.autoglym.com/air-con-sanitiser


----------

